# My HT, a work in progress



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Lately my Home Theater has changed a lot and has not seen much use due to a very busy schedule but here is what is set up now.

Video:

Samsung 67" 1080P DLP (can't get to the model # as it is installed in a cove)
Oppo BDP-83 Blu-ray combo player
Enlightened Audio Designs TheaterVision P DVD Player.
DirecTv HD DVR

Audio:

Enlightened Audio Designs TheaterMaster 8800 Pro
Enlightened Audio Designs PowerMaster 2000 (400watts X 5 into 8 ohms and 700 X 5 into 4 ohms)

Velodyne SMS-1

Speakers:

Von Schweikert VR-4 MKII (mains)
Von Schweikert LCR-31 (center)
Von Schweikert TS-310 (side surrounds)
Von Schweikert TS-210 (back surrounds)

Subwoofers:

These change from month to month and don't get all used at the same time. I am only going to list the subs I have already made enclosures for. I have other sub builds planned in the future but for now here is what I got.

-Maelstrom X 18" driven by a QSC PLX-2502
-TC Sounds TC-3000 15" driven by a QSC PLX-3402
-(4) NHT Surplus 10" sub2 drivers in opposed firing configuration driven by 1 channel of a QSC PLX-3002
-Audiopulse Axis 12" quad coil driven by a QSC PLX-2502

Right now I am only using the Audiopulse Axis 12" as I was playing it for a friend and he could not believe the amount of bass out this 15" cube was putting out. before that I was running the Maelstrom X and quad 10" NHT subs together and it was like a amusement park in the living room.

Once everything settles down and I can get back to enjoying this hobby again I plan on getting back into separates as I still have my multi-channel amp that is not in use. 
I have also tried to change out my Von Schweikerts due to there age and look but after owning the Aerial 9's and even Von Schweikerts newer offerings of the VR-4Jr they were just not as good as my VR-4 MKII. 

I always go away from the really high end in this hobby for a bit as I generally like to keep really busy but I know I will eventually be back:neener:

Edit: I have added some goodies to my theater. I got a deal on a EAD TheaterMaster 8800 Pro, PowerMaster 2000 5 channel amp and TheaterVision P DVD Player.

I initially only wanted the PM2000 as I stupidly sold my black straight cut PM2000 more than 2 years ago and have regretted it since. My new PM2000 is the V-cut black faceplate and it is so much nicer looking than the straight cut. It also hast he upgraded binding posts which my old one did not. The TM 8800Pro and TV P DVD were picked up as the owner did not want to separate the trio so with the price being right I picked them all up in person.

The TM 8800Pro was the big surprise. I had one about 3 years ago and knew it was good but now with the analog outputs of my Oppo BDP-83 I now have the best sound I have ever had since I sold my Halcro SSP-200. I had tried Blu-ray analog out before with 2 other high end pre-pro's but the player was the Panasonic DMP-55 and I wasn't impressed. This is the first time I have tried the Oppo via analog outs and it is outstanding.

The TheaterVision P DVD palyer is also very nice and better sounding than the Oppo for redbook CD's. I like it for DVD's as well but haven't compared it directly to the Oppo yet.

The great thing is all these EAD's have the same black V-cut faceplate that looks stunning.

The PM2000 is just as good as I remembered and my Von Schweikerts are thanking me by kicking major @ss. It really is that good of an amp and thoroughly trounces the Theta Dreadnaught I tried to replace it with.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Any pictures?


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

According to what I read we are not supposed to post pictures in this section. That said I don't have any pictures in my current home anyway:neener:

I plan on posting some build threads once I get around to building some more subs though and there will be pics.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Great, we'll wait until then. You can upload your images to the image gallery and link will automatically be made in your profile for anyone to click on. Good luck and have fun with your builds!

Ray


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

cavchameleon said:


> Great, we'll wait until then. You can upload your images to the image gallery and link will automatically be made in your profile for anyone to click on. Good luck and have fun with your builds!
> 
> Ray


Thanks for the info on how to get images posted.

I may just put up some pics of my Sisters new home theater that I am helping them put together. I have already started on there subs which I am building myself but I got so wrapped up that I forgot to take some pics. 
So far I have built a sub for a friend, my brother and now my sister and have only had the time to build one to completion for myself. I have made 3 others which were just test boxes to see if I liked the results but have not had the chance to make them presentable so they still sit in the garage. 

I really need to remember to take pics:coocoo:

Thanks also for the encouragement.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike,

That would be great if you took pics of your progress on DIY from start to finish. I know a lot here are interested in that - and there are many 'expert' DIYers here that may also give you tips along the way. I haven't done a DIY speaker/sub for over 10 years now (need to get back to it - a lot of fun, but hard with time: the normal work/family thing). I still find the time helping family and friends set up their home theaters (more like 'media rooms', but they like to call them home theaters). I've also set up a lot of project studios for those into home recordings (this is a lot of fun also).

Enjoy your builds (I'm sure your family is enjoying your efforts). Post some pics of your completed projects, even if not at your place, they are still put together by your hands :bigsmile:

Ray


----------

